# No temp gauges on BMW''s ?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am curious no know how come there are no temp gauges of BMW's especially the M performance cars, how would you know if the engine temp has reached it's optimum and you are able to work the engine hard? Particularly in cold conditions and how would you know if the engine is to overheat without a temp gauge. There is a gauge to tell you how the battery is charging which I think is not as important. Anyone know this, especially BMW owners on here.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You can get all the gauges and stuff up on the computer

Quite a few cars these days with no gauges though


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo said:


> You can get all the gauges and stuff up on the computer
> 
> Quite a few cars these days with no gauges though


Is this a fact? have you seen this on a BMW?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

where's Rollini, hell tel you lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo said:


> where's Rollini, hell tel you lol


Not seen him on here for a while so it will be a long wait lol. Oh hold on, talk of the Devil, he is here. Lets here it Rollini.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

As Kieran said. 

There's a secret menu you can get up in the car and that will tell you the temp. 

Never really had an issue with mine. Just give it plenty of time to warm up then you're ok. 
I trust BMW. Lol. 

But I never understood why they didn't have temp gauges either.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rollini said:


> As Kieran said.
> 
> There's a secret menu you can get up in the car and that will tell you the temp.
> 
> ...


Why a secret menu fella? I mean do you need a secret key code to put in lol. How much time do you need for the engine to warm up?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

On the E39 M5 there is a light up section on the rev counter, and as the car warms up the lights go out section by section until it's ready to be given a good seeing to.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not seen him on here for a while so it will be a long wait lol.


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Why a secret menu fella? I mean do you need a secret key code to put in lol. How much time do you need for the engine to warm up?


Don't know. I'll have to ask why they never did. It'll be some **** answer though as always from BMW. Generic "oh you don't need one anymore" 
The secret menu you can access. Just need the last few numbers from the vin. I can't remember how to do it though so I'll have to ask again. 
Once you get driving they warm up fairly quickly from experience.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rollini said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


Spotted you here the second I finished writing that sentence.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> On the E39 M5 there is a light up section on the rev counter, and as the car warms up the lights go out section by section until it's ready to be given a good seeing to.


#

Would the same system be on the other M cars?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

It's commanplace now. My Volvo doesn't have one but apparently it has a warning if the engine is too hot or cold at any point. Like I trust that!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rollini said:


> Don't know. I'll have to ask why they never did. It'll be some **** answer though as always from BMW. Generic "oh you don't need one anymore"
> The secret menu you can access. Just need the last few numbers from the vin. I can't remember how to do it though so I'll have to ask again.
> Once you get driving they warm up fairly quickly from experience.


Is there a plug in device that you could get so you can attach it to the dash so it gives you a digital reading of the engine temp? Or is such a device really needed?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> It's commanplace now. My Volvo doesn't have one but apparently it has a warning if the engine is too hot or cold at any point. Like I trust that!!


I think I know what you mean cookie, It's a bit late when you get a red warning light to tell you the engine has over heated, with the temp gauges you will see the pointer slowly move towards the red section giving you time to do something about it.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you mean oil temperature or just the coolant?


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

My old E92 320d had no temperature gauge. Fuel in one of the dials and the ridiculous mpg needle in the other that went back and forth like a metronome


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Franzpan said:


> Do you mean oil temperature or just the coolant?


Engine temp so yes, the coolant?


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> On the E39 M5 there is a light up section on the rev counter, and as the car warms up the lights go out section by section until it's ready to be given a good seeing to.


I'm sure this is the case with the E46 M3 too.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes its a secret menu to access the temperatures on BMWs - you need the last 5 digits of the VIN:






That said - 15 minutes is usually long enough to warm up modern blown BMW engines so its not essential to need one..


----------



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

My 2005 E60 has no temperature gauge, as above the hidden menu can provide the temperature (although it takes ages to work it properly). I was surprised that the car was up to temperature in little over a mile.

The tachometer has an outer dial, when starting from cold this indicates at a lower maximum rpm and as the engine warms up the dial moves until it is no longer visible. Meaning maximum engine rpm is ok.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

hontoir said:


> My 2005 E60 has no temperature gauge, as above the hidden menu can provide the temperature (although it takes ages to work it properly). I was surprised that the car was up to temperature in little over a mile.
> 
> The tachometer has an outer dial, when starting from cold this indicates at a lower maximum rpm and as the engine warms up the dial moves until it is no longer visible. Meaning maximum engine rpm is ok.


I wonder if this system is the same on the latest BMW's?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I wonder if this system is the same on the latest BMW's?


No it's not on any of the 1,3 or 5 series


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Spotted you here the second I finished writing that sentence.


My ears were burning



Soul boy 68 said:


> Is there a plug in device that you could get so you can attach it to the dash so it gives you a digital reading of the engine temp? Or is such a device really needed?


Yes you can. I do believe it's extremely expensive. Saw it on an Alpina recently and from factors it's around £1400 from memory.

I would love one. But not paying that much money.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

http://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/sit...gacy/alpina-d3-ac-2015-0075.jpg?itok=aMs13NHo


----------



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I wonder if this system is the same on the latest BMW's?


The 4 Series has an oil temperature gauge, the high coolant temperature is still dealt with a check control message.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I do find it strange that it isn't displayed though, my Golf GTI has a water temp gauge in the main dials, and then on the driver info display it also has an oil temp readout. Very handy to know when you can properly give it the spuds.

I know on the M cars, there is a rev limiter applied (shown by LED lights higher up the rev counter) which allows a higher rev limit the warmer it gets.

Not sure if it's still on the new models but my mates E46 M3 and E60 M5 certainly had it.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Can't you use one of the obd devices and an app for a smartphone to see these temps ?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My BMW doesn't need a temperature gauge , Mainly because it's as cool as f***


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:driver:


R7KY D said:


> My BMW doesn't need a temperature gauge , Mainly because it's as cool as f***


How do you mean R7KY? Being its cool, and how can you tell when it's reached its optimum temp so you can give your BM a good work out.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Our 640d had an oil temperature gauge.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

my newish mazda 6 doesn't have one. A blue light comes on in the morning when its cold and after its off then its meant to be at temp. Its meant to be red when there is an issue. Miss the coolant and oil temp readouts like my passat had


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rojer386 said:


> I'm sure this is the case with the E46 M3 too.


It is yeah.

Question is, why would you thrash any car before giving it time to warm up?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It is yeah.
> 
> Question is, why would you thrash any car before giving it time to warm up?


Most people know it's only their car for 2/3 years, then it's someone else's problem to deal with the damage?

I do find it odd there's no gauge, but it makes you think and apply common sense/mechanical sympathy.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Good news is that they're back! The F series cars have them. In my wife's 520d it's an oil temperature gauge!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> It is yeah.
> 
> Question is, why would you thrash any car before giving it time to warm up?


Oh, am i supposed to do that :wave:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

For the E9X series the 4pot's have the mpg meter, 6 pots have oil temp.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bungleaio said:


> For the E9X series the 4pot's have the mpg meter, 6 pots have oil temp.


Oil temp instead of engine temp, that's interesting.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I use my £4 bluetooth obd unit and a £3 app on my phone to get all the info I need on the BMW gives you water temp, gps, boost and anything else you can think of. Really easy to setup. If you have an iPhone you need a wireless OBD plug, bluetooth for Android


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

My F11 520d has a water temp gauge. My E92 320d had nothing.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

My 430D has a water temp gauge :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

My e90 320i LCi m sport doesn't have a temperature gauge.

It kind of bugged me at first but I am use to it now.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd just use Torque App for Android and a Bluetooth OBD reader. You can get much more live info from the car than just the temps.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> I'd just use Torque App for Android and a Bluetooth OBD reader. You can get much more live info from the car than just the temps.


How does a bluetooth OBD reader work Starbuck?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How does a bluetooth OBD reader work Starbuck?
> 
> View attachment 44545


You just plug it into the OBD port on your car, pair it to your phone then open up the Torque App (or any other similar app).

It'll connect to the reader, the reader will then start to communicate with the ECU in the car and once they've started talking to one another, it'll show you all the live data in the app.

You can have it show anything that your car deals with in the ECU. Everything from Revs to Oxygen Sensor Voltage, It can read misfires, knock, show you timing advance.

Brilliant stuff. Cheap too. You can get it all for under £15.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> You just plug it into the OBD port on your car, pair it to your phone then open up the Torque App (or any other similar app).
> 
> It'll connect to the reader, the reader will then start to communicate with the ECU in the car and once they've started talking to one another, it'll show you all the live data in the app.
> 
> ...


All for under £15 :doublesho well cheap, but where from fella? I am interested.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> All for under £15 :doublesho well cheap, but where from fella? I am interested.


All you need is this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-ELM3...595403?hash=item3f3e07258b:g:tf8AAOSwcu5UURdl

and this

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=en_GB

Job done


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> All you need is this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-ELM3...595403?hash=item3f3e07258b:g:tf8AAOSwcu5UURdl
> 
> ...


Many thanks Starbuck:thumb: I'll keep this info for future reference.


----------

